# They have brainwashed me!



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe some of you remembered how I kind of complained (a lot) when I first took on these cats and joined the forum. I didn't want the responsibility but couldn't see my way out. Mostly because of the HUGE difference in cleanliness and damage to my furnishings. I guess I have grown used to it. I was kind of upset but really more concerned when mama threw up on carpet I had spent a whole day washing to get it clean.Last night I saw Blanco come out of a bedroom he doesn't usually go in. Hmm. Then I saw him licking his paws - oh no! Yup there was a little pile of guts from some animal he ate. He was one happy camper. I just picked it up and cleaned with disinfectant and went on my way. Today I went to see if Mama was on my bed as she was before I left the house and instead found throw up. It looks like partial hair ball. Luckily it was on HER blanket. I just picked it up and threw it in the wash. Yup they sure have brainwashed me!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, you have for sure had a number done on your head. You are hooked. Yeah, I almost don't even flinch when Arwen brings me a dead animal (almost), or when Beep does a projectile vomit onto my newly cleaned comforter. Or get too upset when Stephano opens cabinets with his paws and uses his teeth to pull what I thought was well hidden dry cat food, knocking over a glass in the process (this happened the other day). I don't mind the daily, if not more now, scooping of the poop, and constant cleaning litter boxes, and vacuuming litter that has been thrown here there and everywhere. 

You too are a fully baptized crazy cat person, who probably doesn't even freak out too badly when you find a cat hair in your spaghetti. You just pick it out and keep on eating. We are a crazy bunch of people


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Saw this on fb, so appropriate to be in this thread.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahahaha YUP


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My cats are fed at 5:30 in the morning. Yep. Even on Sunday.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah... this sounds like my life with my furniture! "Oh, her nails just got caught on it, it's no big deal" to now: "So my computer chair is basically ruined, it's ok..."


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha, those rules are hilarious! And so true lol. They all have us wrapped around their little paws and they know it, I swear. 

I can relate to the furniture issues too - I think I firmly established myself as a completely crazy cat lady when I recounted on one thread here how our cats have their own couch and chair that they use as scratching posts lol. Okay, we didn't buy it for that purpose, we're not quite _that_ crazy - it was furniture that was given to us and for some reason the cats insisted on scratching it when they had never scratched our own furniture. Maybe there was a scent on there that attracted them. Anyway, we just went with it. To this day they have a ball with those pieces of furniture and still don't touch ours. Go figure!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Inky is allowed to bat at me to pet him anytime during the night. Last night it was at 2:20.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I frequently get my face batted and head-butted in the early hours of the morning by Gizmo demanding attention or food, or both.

How can you say no to a cute little face purring in your ear?

Also when he was allowed outside I would very often wake up to a mouse running around the bedroom or a half eaten mouse on the floor (always eats the rear end and leaves just the head and shoulders with the front legs still attached :sad)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, there is very little that shocks me when the cats are concerned. I guess I am brainwashed too. I buy Nature's Miracle by the gallon!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

_"No, baby, mommy's not feeling well now, so there'll be no jowl-scratches tonight, ok?......Oh, here? Or nearer the chin? Ok."_

This is how successful I am at setting firm boundaries.


----------

